# Full Nissan Leaf Transplant



## Pop-boy racer103 (Apr 26, 2018)

Keyb82 said:


> Hello All,
> I have a 56' Ford Thunderbird and can quite determine which direction I should take. I am limited greatly by my budget so I am questioning whether to complete a full Nissan Leaf Transplant or purchasing an EV Conversion Kit.
> In my research it seems that the Nissan Leaf transplant would be the most cost effective, however I am not sure anyone has been completely successful and I'd want to replace the batteries for more range a some point.
> On the other hand EV Conversion Kits seems extremely expensive, I received a quote from a reputable company that was 10k before batteries.
> Thoughts?


I've been looking into doing similar with a 1957 ford popular and 10k is normal if not cheaper than I have seen. Unless you have good electrical knowledge you are at the mercy of people that will be only too happy to take your money. Doesn't seem to be much help from the so called ev community. You either know how to do it or it's tough.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pop-boy racer103 said:


> ive been looking into doing similar with a 1957 ford popular and 10k is normal if not cheaper than I have seen. Unless you have good electrical knowledge you are at the mercy of people that will be only too happy to take your money. Doesn't seem to be much help from the so called ev community. You either know how to do it or it's tough.


Most are trying to sell something and the community has sort of fragmented and moved on as EVs have gone mainstream even this site has lost much of its support.

You are left with a few options 


1. Old school DIY buy an old forklift motor, a cheap dc controller, battery/chargers off the shelf, a manual transmission and have at her cost can vary greatly, reliability is poor.


2. Reshell your body onto another vehicle (physically draining but only mechanical knowledge needed)

https://ecomodder.com/forum/showthr...rtible-project-prius-platform-swap-33459.html

https://ecomodder.com/forum/showthread.php/hybrid-hot-rod-2-0-pria-ghia-36697.html


3. Shell in an OEM motor from a leaf or Prius and deal with full DIY, there are resources like openinverter, Paul & Sabrina etc
but you need to be electrically savy Cost can vary greatly 

DIY always requires skills and a certain mindset, lack either and the process can be monitarily and emotionally exhausting


----------



## Pop-boy racer103 (Apr 26, 2018)

rmay635703 said:


> Most are trying to sell something and the community has sort of fragmented and moved on as EVs have gone mainstream even this site has lost much of its support.
> 
> You are left with a few options
> 
> ...


Never managed to find anything from Paul and Sabrina. My car is a slightly modified classic car, some modern touches. Not going down the route of major build as will lose my historic status, so no rebody. I am a qualified electrician so ok with mains voltage, 400v three phase and star delta starting. Used to work with large control panels when step controllers were mechanical but now everything is electronic and it's a bit late for me to get into. I'm fine with dealing with 400v dc, just don't touch anything live. I'm looking for something like the Borg Warner IDM or Bosch e axle, maybe an axle with differential and motor but most if those are for small vehicles 20kw. I'm not going to use the existing drive train as it's very likely to break with double the 35hp it has now. Things seem to be moving quickly so patience is key and not rushing into anything.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't see how it gets any cheaper than a slightly-wrecked Leaf. It will still cost ~$5k on top of the cost of the Leaf, unless you can successfully transplant the Leaf VCU and required components, or hack the CAN of the pricier components (charger, BMS, DC-DC).

For range extension, you can either wait for battery prices/density to improve over the years and replace the pack, or just throw in more Leaf batteries for cheap! Thunderbirds aren't _that_ small!

Great car.


----------



## PacEmaker (Nov 22, 2018)

If it was me I'd be using a Lexus GS450h inverter/converter and transmission for a '56 Thunderbird conversion. Possibly the prop shaft and diff/rear suspension as well so that the final drive ratio suits ... bonus independent suspension. Then fill the engine bay with batteries.


----------



## PacEmaker (Nov 22, 2018)

Of course using the GS450h inverter means using the evbmw controller, version 2. Nice and economical conversion but it does rely on you knowing electronics, power electronics etc.


----------



## Rockcrawler (Jun 11, 2020)

Check out my build. Bought a '15 Leaf running and driving for $4000. Thunderstruck VCU $500, tsm2500 charger $800, BMS $1000. Plus a few hundred in steel to make my battery racks, engine mounts, shaft coupler etc. A few hundred more in electrical wiring/connections. I'm definitely under $10,000. Its an undertaking for sure, but not rocket science, especially in you already have electrical knowledge.

I'd say go for it


----------



## Mark_Vaughan (Jun 1, 2021)

Rockcrawler said:


> Check out my build. Bought a '15 Leaf running and driving for $4000. Thunderstruck VCU $500, tsm2500 charger $800, BMS $1000. Plus a few hundred in steel to make my battery racks, engine mounts, shaft coupler etc. A few hundred more in electrical wiring/connections. I'm definitely under $10,000. Its an undertaking for sure, but not rocket science, especially in you already have electrical knowledge.
> 
> I'd say go for it


Where can we see more of your build? I'm considering a Leaf drivetrain in an MGB. Eager to see what you have done.

Mark


----------



## tomkottmeier (Nov 23, 2021)

Mark_Vaughan said:


> Where can we see more of your build? I'm considering a Leaf drivetrain in an MGB. Eager to see what you have done.
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark, 
The very thing I have been thinking about... crashed Leafs are fairly plentiful and should be cheap, so getting the whole powertrain should (!!) be possible to transplant without (??) having to re-engineer... Have you made any progress or are you at the very start? 
Actually, I'd love to hear from anybody who has done a full-Leaf conversion to another car.
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

The openinverter zombieverter will control the full leaf drivetrain, motor, charger, dcdc converter, and the stock leaf bms works great.


----------



## Electric Land Cruiser (Dec 30, 2020)

tomkottmeier said:


> Hi Mark,
> The very thing I have been thinking about... crashed Leafs are fairly plentiful and should be cheap, so getting the whole powertrain should (!!) be possible to transplant without (??) having to re-engineer... Have you made any progress or are you at the very start?
> Actually, I'd love to hear from anybody who has done a full-Leaf conversion to another car.
> Thanks!
> Tom


Check out my thread: The Electric Land Cruiser EVJ80 - Nissan LEAF + Resolve-EV

I am nearly at the driving stage! So far I am super glad I chose to go with a wrecked LEAF and Resolve-EV controller. It is all coming together nicely. $4000-6000 for a wrecked LEAF depending on year and $1000 for the Resolve-EV controller. Very cheap for what you get!

With the Resolve-EV controller it greatly simplifies the process as you don't need to keep the LEAF VCU or other electronics. Just keep the wiring harness pigtails from the car and wire it all up.

I think a 57 T-Bird is an awesome candidate for conversion! Don't tell anyone but I prefer the T-Bird to early Corvettes definitely!


----------

